# Carflex & PVC Glue *URGENT*



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

I know that glueing carflex to pvc is not an approved method but what I want to know is the origins of that practice. Was it at one time an approved method that later changed? Is it something we Electricians just came up with? I was always told if it was all by the same manufacturer that it was a valid install.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

...............


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have seen it done, and no I do not think it is approved. Get an FA and a proper connector.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have seen it done, and no I do not think it is approved. Get an FA and a proper connector.


 I know its not approved I am interested in its history. We electricians don't usually make up an installation method that isn't approved and then see it used all over the place. Most of us try to be very careful in our installations.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

r_merc said:


> I know its not approved I am interested in its history. We electricians don't usually make up an installation method that isn't approved and then see it used all over the place. Most of us try to be very careful in our installations.



Sorry if that came across wrong, where I am from I mostly see that from HVAC guys and residential EC's. I can see the logic though, CARflex is PVC and is about the same outer diameter as the ID of a PVC coupling so yes it should work....and probably does, but approved, no. It is probably a combination of laziness and a lack of knowledge...or one or the other...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

So why was this so urgent anyways?


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> So why was this so urgent anyways?


I am supposed to answer this question to a class and I don't have a clue why this practice happens all the time. THE AHJ I spoke with didn't realize that this is a code violation.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Ingenuity.

There's your answer.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cause it works, and makes a pretty much totally waterproof and "bullet proof" connection. I'd rather put a solvent welded connection out in the weather (or in my case usually in some nasty part of a treatment plant or wherever) than a screw together fitting. 


Yeah I know, stop applying common sense to NEC governed electrical installations. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Cause it works, and makes a pretty much totally waterproof and "bullet proof" connection. I'd rather put a solvent welded connection out in the weather (or in my case usually in some nasty part of a treatment plant or wherever) than a screw together fitting.


Those carflex connectors don't grab the carflex worth a crap, in my opinion. You can pull 'em right out with a mild tug. I haven't personally utilized a direct PVC-carflex connection before but I can imagine them being a lot better than an FA/carflex connector option. Less bulky, too.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Those carflex connectors don't grab the carflex worth a crap, in my opinion. You can pull 'em right out with a mild tug. I haven't personally utilized a direct PVC-carflex connection before but I can imagine them being a lot better than an FA/carflex connector option. Less bulky, too.


I actually don't use plastic fittings on carflex anymore. I went back to a job I did with some and every one had failed, it looked like absolute ****, and none of it what exposed to physical damage and it was all strapped. 

Metal all the way now, plus then I free up some stock room that way. If I need to use a bonding bushing I will, I just skin the EGC and hit the bushing on the way by.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Those carflex connectors don't grab the carflex worth a crap, in my opinion. You can pull 'em right out with a mild tug. I haven't personally utilized a direct PVC-carflex connection before but I can imagine them being a lot better than an FA/carflex connector option. Less bulky, too.


I beg to differ...Carlon's ridgid PVC bell ends are horrible (at least in Canada anyways) i wouldn't even trust a PVC to PVC connection let alone Carflex to PVC. Anything IPEX makes is very well made, and their FNMC connectors are pretty good....but I see less and less of IPEX's fittings around these days 

I am sure gluing carflex and PVC would not pass inspection here...but off the top of my head I can't think of a code reference to back that up...anyone?


Edit: Carflex does NOT like sunlight either (nor does Carlon PVC conduit) from what I have seen...how does it hold up in your neck of the woods Jlarson?


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I beg to differ...Carlon's ridgid PVC bell ends are horrible (at least in Canada anyways) i wouldn't even trust a PVC to PVC connection let alone Carflex to PVC. Anything IPEX makes is very well made, and their FNMC connectors are pretty good....but I see less and less of IPEX's fittings around these days
> 
> I am sure gluing carflex and PVC would not pass inspection here...but off the top of my head I can't think of a code reference to back that up...anyone?
> 
> ...


Carlon PVC conduit does alright if you use the expansion fittings. I re-ran a bunch of it where it was originally installed by someone else without expansion fittings and had pulled the sides completely off of the PVC junction boxes. It's also important to use the Carlon 2-hole PVC straps that allow it to move back and forth with expansion/contraction. As far as gluing the Carflex, I did that once because I only had a Carlon PVC box (no threads) and I had to make it work. I strapped it about 4" from the box. Last time I checked, it was still holding up!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Gluing PVC to Carflex? I have never seen, nor heard of this practice. If I had to do this transition without a box I would break out a female adapter.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

To answer the OP's ?? I think the practice started when ENT came out and then Carflex came out. The philosophy was if it was ok with the ENT why wouldn't be ok with Carflex. 
It is not ok and Carflex will pull out of the coupling or MA way to easy. They should make it out of a little different compound so it would work then they would have something.
I just pretty much quit using Carflex unless it's a carwash or washdown type of area.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I think it is something that electricians came up with.

I wrote a violation for this very thing today :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> To answer the OP's ?? I think the practice started when ENT came out and then Carflex came out. The philosophy was if it was ok with the ENT why wouldn't be ok with Carflex.
> It is not ok and Carflex will pull out of the coupling or MA way to easy. They should make it out of a little different compound so it would work then they would have something.
> I just pretty much quit using Carflex unless it's a carwash or washdown type of area.


 Someone needs to invent a change over coupling for that


----------

